# Keeping SP's-do they have a shelf life.



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Just looking at my many  pac's of SPs and I could not see a use by date, Yes I know your all saying :shock: this bloke is a dickhead. but provided you keep them in a cool place out of the heat and in their nice little sealed bag I would imagine they will out last me. I had a bag of Minnows go hard and found the tiniest opening in the bag, if they were kept in a fridge would this have helped in any way, or not have saved the poor little fella's.

Yes I know they dont have them in a f*#!n fridge at the tackle store but these little devils are expensive and like most of us know, we dont get out as often as we would like. So we tend to have them around for a while  some longer than others

Troppo came out but that was different and rather   .

Any info is welcome, even the stuff that is detrimental to my welbeing, and please , no casting dispertions upon my character :lol:

 fishing Russ


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

russ, listen up mate.

now heres what you need to do.

tell the wife that your stock of soft plastics needs to be immersed in salt water AT LEAST ONCE A WEEK. this is VERY IMPORTANT, otherwise they could go off and cause serious health problems for anyone living in your house.

the location of the saltwater does not matter but should preferably be where there is a gathering of AKFF members. THe soft plastics need to be immersed in water for at least 3-4 hours (or at least carried around in their little baggies whilst YOU are on the saltwater in your yak)

it would also be a good idea to take a long a couple of rods, just to test out the soft plastics to make sure that they are still swimming correctly and haven't gone off. water testing them is really the only way to tell you know..

so there you go. d'ya reckon the mrs will go for it?


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

It probably depends on the type of plastic that was used to make the swimbaits. Try different types and see which have the best shelf life. I've had some that have sat in my tackle box for almost 5 years and have shown no ill effects. The Berkeley Gulp baits seem to have a finite shelf life. I haven't been using them long, but they don't look like the'll stay in good shape after the bag has been opened for a while. I've also learned a VERY valuable lesson: don't store SP baits in the house if you have used any sort of attractant on them. I often marinate my SPs in sardine oil or this new stuff that I've got, made from sea urchin guts. The wifey gets very made if I bring those back in the house and leave them in the closet for a couple of weeks :shock:


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

The Berkley gulps are the worst in my experience. After they have been in saltwater they quickly start to decompose. If you leave them in the original bag they last for ages.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Dave My wife wants to know if you have room at your place for a Tempo2 and an ex husband. Doug my SP's are all the Berkley brand. Also Doug do not, I repeat do not, take any advice from Occy

"Why", I hear you ask Doug. Well, he just so happens to be an idiot 

Thanks for the info deano

 fishing Russ


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Gday Russ, the only piece of advice I can give is that berkley SPs are happiest in their original bag, sealed up. The GULPs are a different story, but the regular Berkleys seem to last for years, even after the bag has been opened, provided 1) the bag is sealed properly and 2) the bag is stored in a cool place out of direct sunlight. :wink:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

With the GULPS, keep them in their original bag. Keep all the liquid in the bag too... If they do start to dry u slightly, just add a little bit of saltwater into the bag, and that should sort them out. Also make sure you keep the bags cool. I keep mine in a tackle bag where the main section is an insulated "fridge bag" (The silver reflective stuff). Its a Mad Keen brand, and was about $30 from BCF. Works really well, and never had a problem with them.

With the other plastics (Power Baits, Squidgies, etc), you can keep them in the worm proof containers without any fuss. But yeah out of direct sunlight for sure.

But I think if your placcies are drying out, they're telling you to go fishing more often!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Berkeley even recommend that you do not place used gulp baits back in the same bag with the unused baits. They definitely are much more perishable than SP baits. 
I inadvertently left a bag of Gulp in the cab of my truck for a couple of days while we were visiting the folks :shock: I was driving around with my head out the window for days. Just one more odor added to the bouquet. My seats really smell like crap now. 
Sorry, I'm getting off track. SP...keep em outta the sun and seal em up. They'll last a while.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

If you do put used gulps back into the bag, the whole lot goes mouldy


----------

